
Study: Ambition Makes You Happy - avk
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/201108/study-says-ambitious-goals-make-people-happier.html
======
rfugger
1\. Everyone in the study was allowed to succeed in their goals, so a
conclusion cannot be stated beyond "those that set high goals and have them
met are more satisfied than those who set lower goals and have them met."

2\. Correlation is not causation. Perhaps those who set higher goals were more
satisfied in general already, or had some other reason to feel more satisfied
about anything that might happen to them.

